
Airbnb and the so-called sharing economy is hollowing out our cities - willyt
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/31/airbnb-sharing-economy-cities-barcelona-inequality-locals
======
anoncoward111
Right, let's blame consumers of housing instead of just allowing more housing
to be built.

